# Near White Clivia



## Gideon (Oct 30, 2006)

This is one of my Whitest Clivia miniatas


----------



## Heather (Oct 30, 2006)

Fabulously beautiful, Gideon!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 30, 2006)

That's awesome Gideon! Now you need a green one oke:

Jon
________
TEEN VIDS


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2006)

Pretty. But a strange looking orchid...oke:


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 30, 2006)

Spectacular, Gideon!

I love it!


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> That's awesome Gideon! Now you need a green one oke:
> 
> Jon



Next on my list :wink:


----------

